# no me queda nada = No em en queda gaire / gens / cap / res



## Gamen

Bona tarda.
No entenc bé les diferences entre "gaire", "gens", "cap" i "res" ja que les quatre semblen significar el mateix en espanyol: "nada" 
Dono un exemple:

Tens una mica d'aigua?
No, em en queda *gaire / gens / cap / res.

*Agrairia que algú pogués explicarme-me les diferences.
Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Cap. (ningún, ningúna) -> Vés a cap²
Gaire. (no mucho)
Gens. (casi nada, para nada, nada)
Res. (nada)

P.S. La resposta correcta seria "no m'en queda gaire/ gens", no estic segur si podria estar "res" (espero que vinguin els parlants nadius). La que amb certesa absoluta no podria estar es "cap".


----------



## Cambradetardor

No totes volen dir "nada", tenen significats diferents. Intento explicar-ho:

- Gaire: és més aviat com "molt". Així, si dius "no em queda gaire aigua", el que estàs dient és "no me queda mucha agua".

- Gens: "no em queda gens d'aigua" vol dir que no te'n queda res, és una quantitat inexistent.

- Cap: en oracions negatives, és com "ningún". Amb "aigua" no m'encaixa, però sí podries dir "no tinc cap problema" = "no tengo ningún problema".

A més, cal tenir en compte que en alguns contextos, com en el cas de les oracions interrogatives, té un altre significat: "cap" = "algún". "Que tens cap germà?" ("¿Tienes algún hermano?").

- Res: aquesta paraula sí és "nada". Amb "aigua" no ho podries posar, és més aviat en casos com "no ha dit res" ("no ha dicho nada"), "no volia fer res" ("no quería hacer nada"),  "no ha fet res" ("no ha hecho nada")...

Espero que s'entengui el que volia explicar. Si et queda *cap* dubte (=si te queda *alguna* duda), avisa.

P.S. - "No me'n queda gaire" = no me queda mucha", "no me'n queda gens" = "no me queda nada".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gens també podria significar "gairebé res", oi?


----------



## Gamen

Graciès a tots.
Es més difícil del que jo pensava perquè el català fa més distincions que l'espanyol per expressar les idees de "mucho" , "poco", "algo", "ninguno", "nada".

Doncs, podria dir e traduir-ho així?
No m'en queda *gens*. (No me queda *nada*).
No m'en queda *molt d'aigua*. No m'en queda *gaire aigua*. (No me queda mucha agua).
M'en queda *poca*/només *una mica*. (Me queda [solo] *un poco*).

D'altra banda, podria dir:
Ell no fa* res*. (él no hace *nada*).
No tinc *cap* problem. (No tengo *ningún* problema).
No tinc *molt d'errors.* / No tinc *gaire* error. (No tengo *muchos* errores).


----------



## merquiades

Aquí tens un altre fil de WR que parla de les diferències entre _gens_ i _res_ i dues de les moltes pàgines web que expliquen una mica més i dónen exemples. Aquí també. Veuràs que els catalanoparlants ténen els mateixos problemes perquè molta gent estàn fent servir _res_ com utilitzen _nada_ en castellà.



			
				Gamen said:
			
		

> Doncs, podria dir e traduir-ho així?
> No m'en queda gens. (No me queda nada).
> No m'en queda molt d'aigua. No m'en queda gaire aigua. (No me queda mucha agua).
> M'en queda poca/només una mica. (Me queda [solo] un poco).
> 
> D'altra banda, podria dir:
> Ell no fa res. (él no hace nada).
> No tinc cap problema. (No tengo ningún problema).
> No tinc molt d'errors. / No tinc gaire error. (No tengo muchos errores).



Em semblen ben escrites les frases que poses.
Has fet servir "molt de" i no pas "molt". No sé si és correcte però es diu amb molta freqüència:
No em queda molta aigua.  No tinc molts errors.  No tinc molts diners.  No té molts amics.  No tinc molt temps.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gamen said:


> Graciès a tots.
> Es més difícil del que jo pensava perquè el català fa més distincions que l'espanyol per expressar les idees de "mucho" , "poco", "algo", "ninguno", "nada".
> 
> Doncs, podria dir e traduir-ho així?
> No m'en queda *gens*. (No me queda *nada*).
> No m'en queda *molt d'aigua*. No m'en queda *gaire aigua*. (No me queda mucha agua).
> M'en queda *poca*/només *una mica*. (Me queda [solo] *un poco*).
> 
> D'altra banda, podria dir:
> Ell no fa* res*. (él no hace *nada*).
> No tinc *cap* problema. (No tengo *ningún* problema).
> No tinc *molt d'errors.* / No tinc *gaire(s)* errors. (No tengo *muchos* errores).



Primera cosa. Molt, molta etc. només es fan servir en frases afirmatives. En frases interrogatives, negatives i condicionals s'han d'emprar les formes negatives.

Segona cosa: En és una partícula que substitueix alguna cosa, en particular substantius. Per això si fes servir "aigua", has de treure "en". Si fes servir "en", has de treure "aigua":
"No m'en queda gaire" o "No em queda gaire d'aigua".
Tanmateix, pots dir: No m'en queda gaire, d'aigua. Això es possible perquè "d'aigua" en aquest cas és un afegiment.

Darrera finesa: "molt de gust" (al masculí), però "molta aigua" (al femení) i, al plural, "molts errors" i "moltes paraules".


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

merquiades said:


> Em semblen ben escrites les frases que poses.
> Has fet servir "molt de" i no pas "molt". No sé si és correcte però es diu amb molta freqüència:
> No em queda molta aigua.  No tinc molts errors.  No tinc molts diners.  No té molts amics.  No tinc molt temps.


En tots aquets exemples en bon català (i també en català formal) s'ha d'empra "gaire" perquè és precedit de "no", en català col·loquial es pot dir "gaires" amb paraules en plural. "No" seguit de "molt" (molta, molts, moltes") és un castellanisme.
A més a més, una coseta que se me havia escapat: si una paraula es comptable (com "error" ) s'ha de dir (i d'escriure) "cap" al singular i "gaire(s)" al plural: no... cap error; no... gaire(s) errors. "Gaire error" és incorrecte.


----------



## Gamen

Segons les regles indicades, entinc que serien correctes les següents contruccions:
Es correcte?

D'aigua *no* m'en queda *gaire*, molta / *Tinc molta*, gaire aigua.
De llibres *no* m'en quedan molts, *gaires*. / *Tinc molts* de llibres, Tinc gaires de llibres.
De temps *no* m'en queda *gaire*/molt. / *Tinc molt* de temps.
No tinc *cap gana* d'anar avui a cap lloc. / *No* tinc cap, *gaires* llibres. / No tinc cap llibre.
No hi ha *gens*/res *d'aigua* a/en la piscina.
No ha plogut gens/res. 
No he dit res/gens.

Molt(a)(s) (en oracions afirmatives) gaire(s) (en oracions negatives i interrogatives) = mucho.
Molt de + substantiu masculino. Molts/molta(s) + substantius masculíns plural o femeníns plural o singular.
Res (amb substantius comptables). Gens (amb substantius no comptables) = nada.
Cap (invariable en gènere i nombre en oracions negatives) = ningún(s), ninguna(s). Aplicat a cosas.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gamen said:


> Segons les regles indicades, entienc que serien correctes les següents contruccions:
> Es correcte?
> 
> D'aigua(,) no m'en queda gaire, molta / També: No em queda gaire aigua / Tinc molta, gaire aigua.
> De llibres(,) no m'en quedan molts, gaires. / També: No em quedan gaire(s) llibres / Tinc molts de llibres, Tinc gaires de llibres.
> De temps(,) no m'en queda gaire/molt. / També: No em queda gaire temps. / Tinc molt de temps.
> No tinc cap gana d'anar avui a cap lloc. / No tinc cap, gaires llibres. / No tinc cap llibre.
> No hi ha gens/res d'aigua a/en la piscina.
> No ha plogut gens/res.
> No he dit res/gens.
> 
> Molt(a)(s) (en oracions afirmatives) gaire(s) (en oracions condicionals, negatives i interrogatives) = mucho.
> Molt de + sustantiu masculino masculí. Molts/molta(s) + sustantius masculíns masculins plural o femeníns femenins plural o singular.
> Res (amb sustantius comptables). Gens (amb sustantius no comptables) = nada. No estic segur si es sempre així. Per a mi, "res" és el contrari de "tot" (substantiu), i gens, molt sovint, de gairebé.
> Cap (invariable en gènere i nombre en oracions negatives) = ningún(s), ninguna(s). Aplicat a cosaes i persones: No té cap amic a la feina.
> Altres pronoms: ningú = nadie, algú = alguien; algun, alguna = algún, alguna.



Perdona si et corregeixo tant (i potser vindran alguns amics catalans que em corregeixin a mi mateix), però recordo molt bé els meus propis errors i les confusions amb el castellà. S'ha de dir que aquest aspecte de la gramàtica catalana és complicadíssim


----------



## ACQM

El tema dels comptables i incomptables no és exactament com dius, Gamen:

"Res" és un absolut no va lligat a cap mena de substantiu: "No tinc res a fer aquí", "No tinc res: ni diners, ni parella, ni amics..."
"Cap" va amb substantius comptables: "Tens problemes? No en tinc cap", "Tens un bolígraf per deixar-me? No, no tinc cap bolígraf, ni per deixar-te'l ni per a mi".
"Gens" (que és el contrari de "Gaire") va amb substantius ¡ncomptables: "(Que) tens gaire feina? No, no en tinc gens". "No tens gens de feina?" Gens no.Bé, en tinc una mica, però no gaire."

Fixa't que diem "Gens DE feina/temps/aigua/mal..." pero "Gaire feina/temps/aigua/mal ..." sense preposició i "Cap problema/bolígraf/amic/..." sense preposició. 

No diem "res de ..."  excepte amb l'expresió fixa "res de res", com et deia, "res" sempre va sol sense substantiu, pero no sempre es tradueix directament per "nada", ya que, segons com funciona més com l'anglés "anything" "(Que) en saps res?"=¿Sabes algo (de él/ella/ello)?, pero "No en sé res"="No se nada (de él/ella/ello).


----------



## Rintoul

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Cap. (ningún, ningúna) -> Vés a cap²
> Gaire. (no mucho)
> Gens. (casi nada, para nada, nada)
> Res. (nada)
> 
> P.S. La resposta correcta seria "no m'en queda gaire/ gens", no estic segur si podria estar "res" (espero que vinguin els parlants nadius). La que amb certesa absoluta no podria estar es "cap".



Una observació només sobre la contracció:  en català l'apòstrof se situa tan a la dreta com es pugui, a l'inrevés que en francès.

Jo me'n vaig (cat); je m'en vais (fr)


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Gràcies. Veig que he oblidat algunes coses.


----------



## Gamen

Gràcies a tots els que van intervenir. Segueixo aprenent de tots vosaltres. Ara vaig poder entendre les diferències entre gaire, gens i res. 
Em van ajudar molt les explicacions de ACQM. Una mestra tant en espanyol com en català.


----------

